# Powder tips?



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

So Im still pretty new at snowboarding, and Im mostly riding groomed green and blue runs. I tried to ride in powder yesterday and had some difficulty to say the least. I just kept going so slowly! I felt like I was leaning super hard down the fall line but the tip of my board was sinking. Powder was about a foot deep, under the powder was a crusty layer of snow about 3 inches thick, with another foot of powder under it. The tip of my board would go right under the crust layer and I would get stuck and have to dig myself out. Any tips to help keep myself on top of the snow, rather than burried in it? 
No worries people, it wasnt at the mountain and I wasnt ruining the snow for everyone else, I have my own little place to ride.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

First off, if you are not riding a rocker board, mount your bindings all the way back. That should help keep you from tiring out trying to keep the nose above the snow. 

The deeper the pow gets, the higher the angle of the slope needs to go. In a foot of pow or more, you are probably going to be needing to be somewhere around 35 degrees, consistently. If it's really deep higher than that. If it starts steep and quickly levels out, you are going to get stuck. Nothing you can do about it. There i a lot more friction. Of course there is also the problem that avalanches like to happen everywhere from 30 to 60+ degrees depending on where you are riding, which is of course well within the range that is fun to ride in. So if you are riding in uncontrolled terrain, that is something else to think about...


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you! I will set my bindings back before I try again. Does that mean I should be trying not to put extra weight on my front foot? Sorry if thats a dumb question, its just that at the lessons I am taking they are always telling me to stand heavier on my front foot... of course this is on groomers...
No worries about avalanches here, its not exactly backcountry, its a golf course with a huge ravine running through it.


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

In pow you need to keep the nose up so yes that means you should be trying not to put extra weight on your front foot.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Serendipity said:


> Thank you! I will set my bindings back before I try again. Does that mean I should be trying not to put extra weight on my front foot? Sorry if thats a dumb question, its just that at the lessons I am taking they are always telling me to stand heavier on my front foot... of course this is on groomers...
> No worries about avalanches here, its not exactly backcountry, its a golf course with a huge ravine running through it.


Yes, you want to keep the nose of your board up. Moving your stance back makes it more natural in keeping the nose up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

yea keep that weight back. turning is completely different also.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

1. download terror squad - lean back
2. purchase/borrow/use ipod 
3. sacrifice virgin to snow gods
4. stay off your nose
5. go with the flow dude you got this!!!!


----------



## flashfx2 (Jan 18, 2009)

How many inches of powder needs to be on the ground before you need to change your riding style?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

u_n_or_u_out said:


> 1. download terror squad - lean back
> 2. purchase/borrow/use ipod
> 3. sacrifice virgin to snow gods
> 4. stay off your nose
> 5. go with the flow dude you got this!!!!


well said hahahaha :laugh:





flashfx2 said:


> How many inches of powder needs to be on the ground before you need to change your riding style?


Alot. lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, going to give it a try tomorrow. I have never offered a virgin to the snow gods, but I did burn my skis last year! Got a huge dump of snow that weekend too. Coincidence? I think not! Thanks again!


----------



## lupine (Sep 16, 2009)

I suggest a slightly more detailed method of keeping your weight on the back foot in powder than simply, "lean back."

When I was learning to ride powder I would translate "lean back to unweight the front of the board," into, leaning the upper body from the hips up. This resulted in my weight shifting over the back of the board but made it very difficult to keep my balance because my balance was too far behind my board.

To lean back correctly and keep your balance you should shift your hips back, putting them over your back foot, while keeping your upper body still leaning down the slope, just a little less than you would on a groomed run. Then you won't get completely in the backseat and the board will be less likely to slide out from underneath you. This stance is remarkably similar to learning a tail press, you just don't shift your balance quite as far back or lift the front foot like you would if you were trying to do a press. Keep the knees bent to absorb the bumps and ride in other peoples tracks through the flatter areas.

Learning to ride in powder can be very challenging and extremely tiring but once you figure it out, you'll wish every day was a pow day!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

get a poo stick


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Powder riding*

Weight to the back but posture centered. If you lean backwards, the board will run away from you. Weight backwards, no problem. I learned that from Snowolf.

Bindings mounted all the way back. Your back leg may burn out...give it a break.

Fat nose, thin tail - nose rises, tail sinks. Bingo.

Don't be afraid of speed. Falling in powder is hilarious, not problematic. Without speed, you will sink.

Wash, rinse, repeat. When you nail it, you'll scream like it's your first...er...experience.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

binding set back, leaning back will only work til your back leg gets trashed, you will be biffing more and then have to swim out....the best tip.....

get a poo stick....designed to float....thus more fun with less effort.


12-14+ inches and I'm switching out for the poo stick and at 18+ inches its required


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok, I gave it another try. Setting my bindings back really helped a lot. Now I just gotta figure out how to turn without making my edges sink in.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Pow*

Turn off your back foot. I don't know how to say that but your weight stays back. Think surfing. On the groom, think skating...at least that's how I do it. The nose should float in the turns. If it's still catching edges, you may be riding my old Burton Canyon. Nothing that wouldn't be fixed with a NS Summit.


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

We have a video on riding powder that should help explain things a little better than "lean back."

--rick


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*pow*

Better description is put your weight on the back foot. If you really lean back, you'll fall pretty easily.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

also sounds like you can relate it too wakeboarding?


----------

